# Special prayer request



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I know so many are going through so much more. But I just ask for a little prayer, as my lymes is not behaving at all today. I do have a call into the doc.

I also share this, so more and more and more become aware of this disease. The medical community, is very far behind, for whatever reason on this aliment.
So if you feel in your heart, that it is other than what your Primary Doc (by the way I do love my Primary Doc), is saying, keep pushing till you get the right diagnosis and treatment. 

Today, is not a very good lymes day for me at all. I truly thought I was turning the corner. So frustration is truly setting in. I know I should be under the care of a lyme Litterate doc, but trying my best, to get this taken care of through my primary.

Of course the Mommy in me, kicks in, as it does all of us, and the babies, you bet, I can take care of, but that seems the most I can do.

Seems, instead of getting better, I seem to be going the other way. 

No prevantive for humans, but thank God, once again, there is one for our babies.

Your prayers would be most appreciated and for prayers for all those, who suffer from any ailment.

I thank you so much.

Love,
Christine.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry you are not feeling well and of course I will pray. I was just reading about Lyme's last night, trying to learn more about it. Are you on an antibiotic? A friend of mine had it really bad...she was so sick. She was on antibiotics for 4-6 weeks at a time and had to take several different meds. If you do not feel as though your primary is giving you the help you need, I hope you will get a 2nd opinion. Feel better soon..:grouphug:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Christine, I'm so sorry you are not feeling well I had read before that you felt much better  I wills of course pray for you and please do what you need to do concerning your doctor. I hope things start to get better soon


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Christine sweet angel, I am so sad to hear that you feel worse instead of better. Lots of times when we are battling a challenge or problem, we have to hit bottom before we can come back up. I hope that you can give a good kick and come up stronger than ever. My thoughts and affection are with you. Take it easy and just cuddle with your pooches today.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> I am so sorry you are not feeling well and of course I will pray. I was just reading about Lyme's last night, trying to learn more about it. Are you on an antibiotic? A friend of mine had it really bad...she was so sick. She was on antibiotics for 4-6 weeks at a time and had to take several different meds. If you do not feel as though your primary is giving you the help you need, I hope you will get a 2nd opinion. Feel better soon..:grouphug:


April, bless your heart and thank you so much. This is my second go around with it. April, I am not one to even say anything if I don't feel well, flu, headache whatever. But lymes can not be cured, but it may come back, it may not. I am so frustrated, but I also want to share, in case it can help anyone at all. Gracie's Mom knows so much about this, and I am so happy that her sister landed safely.

I am on an antiboic now, called doc a little while ago, as last time he did give me an anti-inflammatory med. 

April, oh you bet I will get to a lyme specialist, they are very hard to find, but I will, and at the same time, I will be sharing with my Primary, a documentary on it. I will try and do it as least insulting as possible. 

Hubby and I are the pimary care givers for my MIL. I couldn't even take care of her, so hubby is doing everything. I feel awful. His nerves, bless his heart, are shot, I was his right hand. 

Sorry, I am rambling, but it helps. April, thank you so much. Love you and kisses to your babies.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Christine, I'll be thinking and praying for you... I hope that you start feeling better day by day. I think it is so beneficial to increase awareness of this often underdiagnosed/misdiagnosed/mistreated condition. Thank you for sharing. Keep up the positive outlook and know that we're here to support you!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

*Missy* said:


> Christine, I'm so sorry you are not feeling well I had read before that you felt much better  I wills of course pray for you and please do what you need to do concerning your doctor. I hope things start to get better soon


Missy, thank you so much. I was feeling better, well it was one day actually, and I was over the moon happy. I love you and thank you so much for your prayers.



Sylie said:


> Oh Christine sweet angel, I am so sad to hear that you feel worse instead of better. Lots of times when we are battling a challenge or problem, we have to hit bottom before we can come back up. I hope that you can give a good kick and come up stronger than ever. My thoughts and affection are with you. Take it easy and just cuddle with your pooches today.


Slyvia, you know how much I adore you. Thank you. And you are so right, hugs and love to you. Please post something funny today, as you always do No pressure though . Love you Syliva.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Christine, not to discourage you but I do believe that is the nature of the Lymes beast---2 steps forward & 3 backward. I can hope w/April that you would reconsider and seek out a specialist in this field---you would certainly do that for your dogs if they continued to suffer. It really is a complicated disease and needs specialized care.
Sending up prayers for wisdom for you and strength---and healing. :wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> Christine, I'll be thinking and praying for you... I hope that you start feeling better day by day. Keep up the positive outlook and know that we're here to support you!


 
Marisa, thank you so much, your support and prayers mean the world to me. 

Love,
Christine


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry that you aren't feeling very good. I'll certainly keep you in my prayers! My hubby would not know what to do if I were sick, he can't even find the mustard if it's right in front of him!LOL Get well soon and praying that this nasty disease has met it's match in you, Christine and decides to just leave you alone!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Christine, not to discourage you but I do believe that is the nature of the Lymes beast---2 steps forward & 3 backward. I can hope w/April that you would reconsider and seek out a specialist in this field---you would certainly do that for your dogs if they continued to suffer. It really is a complicated disease and needs specialized care.
> Sending up prayers for wisdom for you and strength---and healing. :wub::wub:


 
Exactly Sandi, but I did so well the first go around. And you are so right about a specialist, I had my blood work faxed over to an infections disease doc, they do have lyme specialist there (although I hear one girl was not treated long enough) and they agreed, yup you have lymes, and they will take care of me once I finish the 4 weeks of antibiotics. But I need a referral, from the primary, which is not a problem, but who knows when they can see me. Their is a lyme literate Doc, about an hour and a half away, and with this, you can't drive, so I am really trying to keep it local.

I am so sorry, for posting this, meaning, I never like to make anyone feel bad, or really reach out for anything, I'm not wording that right.

But also just to bring more awareness. You can not beleive the folks that have it so much worse than me, all from a delayed diagnosis.

Love you Sandi and thank you so much.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I am so sorry that you aren't feeling very good. I'll certainly keep you in my prayers! My hubby would not know what to do if I were sick, he can't even find the mustard if it's right in front of him!LOL Get well soon and praying that this nasty disease has met it's match in you, Christine and decides to just leave you alone!!!!


Deborah, thank you so much!!!!! I truly feel your love and support and can not thank you enough. Many hugs.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry you are not feeling well. I will prayer that you start feeling better soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

donnad said:


> So sorry you are not feeling well. I will prayer that you start feeling better soon.


 
Thank you dear Donna, really appreciate.

Hugs.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Christine, I am so sorry you're having a tough time with this horrible disease. Please know that you will be in my prayers. I know your sweet babies are such a comfort to you and I'm praying you'll feel better very, very soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> Christine, I am so sorry you're having a tough time with this horrible disease. Please know that you will be in my prayers. I know your sweet babies are such a comfort to you and I'm praying you'll feel better very, very soon.


 
Robin, thank you so much. I really appreciate it.

Just sitting here waiting for the Doc to call back. Thank you heavens hubby is home.

Thank you again, so much.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Christine, 

I'm so sorry you're feeling ill  I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 

Hugs and kisses,


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Christine,

I am so sorry that you are not feeling well. I had no idea that humans can get Lyme disease and that the diagnoses and treatment methods for this is not that well known. I hope you feel better soon. I will definitely keep you in my prayers. I will pray that God watch over you. I know how hard it is even emotionally and spiritually when you are feeling physically ill. I will pray that You will experience God more intimately during this trial so that you may be comforted by Him. ****HUGS TO YOU****


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Praying you will feel better soon, Christine. Hugs to you and your fluffs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Christine, you know I adore you, but accept this big kick in the butt! Please don't you ever apologize for sharing your good days or especially your bad days. We are all here for you during both. That is what makes the SM friendships priceless...that and our undying love for the breed. I know it's hard to share about illness, but by doing so, you allow us to pray for your healing...AND you educate others. We love you. Praying for you. ♥


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Christine, you are obviously a sefless caregiver but now it is time for you. I am praying for you:smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- I knew that you were feeling bad from the lyme disease, but had hoped that you were better. Then I received you pm yesterday and saw that you weren't doing well at all. I had meant to get back to you, but other things cropped up.

This has hung on for way too long. Surely there must be more that they can do. I can't bear to think of you as being this ill for soooooooooooooooo long.

I'm sending lots of prayers and hugs for you. Dear Lord -- please watch over our dear Christine and help heal her body and make her feel better soon. Amen


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> View attachment 101457


Janine thank you so very much, so very sweet of you. THANK YOU.



zooeysmom said:


> Christine,
> 
> I'm so sorry you're feeling ill  I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Hugs and kisses,


Hugs and kisses back to you, and from my heart, thank you so much, means the world.



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Christine,
> 
> I am so sorry that you are not feeling well. I had no idea that humans can get Lyme disease and that the diagnoses and treatment methods for this is not that well known. I hope you feel better soon. I will definitely keep you in my prayers. I will pray that God watch over you. I know how hard it is even emotionally and spiritually when you are feeling physically ill. I will pray that You will experience God more intimately during this trial so that you may be comforted by Him. ****HUGS TO YOU****


Bless your heart. I can't thank you enough, through all of you, and your prayers, which I am so blessed to have, I do feel His loving embrace. Many hugs to you.



Lindy said:


> Praying you will feel better soon, Christine. Hugs to you and your fluffs.


Lindy, thank you ever so much and hugs back to you.



Summergirl73 said:


> Christine, you know I adore you, but accept this big kick in the butt! Please don't you ever apologize for sharing your good days or especially your bad days. We are all here for you during both. That is what makes the SM friendships priceless...that and our undying love for the breed. I know it's hard to share about illness, but by doing so, you allow us to pray for your healing...AND you educate others. We love you. Praying for you. ♥


Deborah, oh I adore you as well, and gladly accept the kick in the butt (guess what, the one place, that doesn't hurt :HistericalSmiley Thank you honestly for loving caring words and for the kick in the butt, how lovingly strong and supportive your words are and gave me a huge lift. Thank you. Hugs and love.



Maisie and Me said:


> Christine, you are obviously a sefless caregiver but now it is time for you. I am praying for you:smootch:


Thank you so much. so very sweet of you. Much love and many hugs and deep appreciation.

Love,
Christine


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- I knew that you were feeling bad from the lyme disease, but had hoped that you were better. Then I received you pm yesterday and saw that you weren't doing well at all. I had meant to get back to you, but other things cropped up.
> 
> This has hung on for way too long. Surely there must be more that they can do. I can't bear to think of you as being this ill for soooooooooooooooo long.
> 
> I'm sending lots of prayers and hugs for you. Dear Lord -- please watch over our dear Christine and help heal her body and make her feel better soon. Amen


Oh sweet Lynn, bless your heart, thank you so much, and don't worry at all. Oh I appreciate the prayers so much. God love you. And oh how I love your siggy pic. Thanks Lynn, truly appreciate. Thanks for the prayer as well.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Christine, so sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well. I hope that the doctors are able to figure something out and help you get thru this soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying you feel better soon. Don't feel bad about hubby he'll be okay concentrate on feeling better.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Love you all and thank you so much, for your kind loving and supportive hearts.

I will cherish it forever.

Love,
Christine


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for you, Christine!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine has asked that this thread be closed, but thanks everyone for their support and prayers.


----------

